# Insertar imagen en layout de orcad?



## WHiTeWoLF (Nov 7, 2008)

Buenas a todos,
 Necesitaría saber si existe la posibilidad de insertar una imagen (ej: logotipo de empresa) en el archivo de la PCB ya creada (extensión .max) del Orcad. Si fuera así ¿cómo se hace? ¿en qué formatos?
 Sería para la capa de serigrafía superior, la SST.
 Gracias por adelantado y un saludo,


----------



## lanselor (Nov 7, 2008)

Nunca lo he hecho, pero he encontrado este foro:


http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic290553.html

Está en ingles, te mandan a esta pagina:

http://www.orcad.com/documents/community.faqs/layout/lay02472.aspx


----------



## WHiTeWoLF (Nov 7, 2008)

Gracias por tu aportación, lanselor, y tu rapidez en respuesta pero me pasa como a uno de los que escriben en ese foro, no consigo ver en la pestaña de "ECO" lo de "Auto ECO/DXF". Con todo y con esto el logotipo no se ve ya de por sí nada bien pasado a .max...


----------



## Luck (Nov 30, 2008)

Para hacerlo tienes que cargar el fichero en formato DXF desde el menu de File Import.


----------



## jvadillo (Oct 3, 2010)

Hola a todos:

  he creado una aplicación que convierte un archivo bitmap de imagen GIF en un archivo de librería de Orcad Layout LLB

  He publicado una versión de evaluación (shareware) que es completamente funcional para imágenes con una resolución no superior a 100x100 pixeles, que es suficiente para logotipos pequeños. Para imagenes de mayor tamaño, hay que comprar la versión registrada por solo  15 EUR (20 USD)

http://www.versades.com/sw/giftoorcadllb/giftoorcadllb_es.html

También he publicado varios símbolos que se usan comúnmente: USB, CSA, ESD sensitive, CE mark, etc. libres para descarga.

Saludos,

  Juan Ramon Vadillo
  VERSA DESIGN S.L.
www.versades.com


----------

